# is this a gooseberry?



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Found this growing along the lane to the corn field
I'm suspecting gooseberry but would like a second opinion as the fruit seems rather small.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

_I would say yes. They look just like the wild bushes on our farm and I just harvested about a pint of berries off of them with a mixed berry pie planned.
_


----------



## RubyJane (Apr 23, 2014)

looks like gooseberry to me!


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

thanx!


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

yup, look like GB. Round here they have thorns on the bush.


----------

